# post all the a3/s3 pics u have



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

If you have some pics please post them up.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (vw audi driver)*

If I posted 'em all up, this thread would be a serious bandwidth wormhole....
Here's a recent thread that will whet your appetite:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1240346
.... and a couple of tasters of my A3T:


















_Modified by Ken A3T at 9:46 AM 3-11-2004_


----------



## Kellar (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (Ken A3T)*

Here is the Vortex A3 Gallery:
 A3 Gallery


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (vw audi driver)*


----------



## Ronnie B (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (4meezy)*

A friend of mine had this car. kkk k04 turbo, 1,4 bar boost, 2,5" catback etc etc. 240hp! it was kind of a sleeper. I remember when we kicked some 300hp Volvo V70R ass! Mohahahha


----------



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (Ronnie B)*

Not great but A3 none the less


----------



## FstrThnU (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (PetrBrno)*









much better


_Modified by FstrThnU at 11:54 AM 3-17-2004_


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (FstrThnU)*


Click on the image for more pics.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (minigolf)*

Drool............bastard!


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (minigolf)*

that is freaken bad ass!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (PetrBrno)*

that is freaken bad ass!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (Grimnebulin)*

that is sick dude i love it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s8n (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (mdmjetta4)*

Heres my little fella.


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (minigolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minigolf* »_
Click on the image for more pics.
















I have seen the promised land....and it is good!


----------



## WOBVr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: post all the a3/s3 pics u have (gotpsi)*

Here is one i get to drive on the autobahn occasionally


----------

